# Floor question: stained concrete vs. ceramic tile vs. porcelain tile



## EKSB SDG (Jan 3, 2012)

We've bought a new house and are in the process of having a contractor partition part the basement into a large family room, a study, an extra bedroom, and a full bathroom. We're trying to figure out the best way to go on the flooring. I'd never heard of stained concrete flooring until today. It looks like a good option for this space, but we're also considering a combination of ceramic tile and porcelain tile in this remodeled space. Any PB folks have any advice or suggestions between these floor options?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 3, 2012)

Tile generally has grout, which can be a pain to clean. Tile can be fragile/cracked. Stained concrete flooring would be my vote. They're all cold to the touch, and they're all labor-intensive, but I like the look of stained concrete. It also may look less dated years from now if you want to sell.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 3, 2012)

I probably don't know what I'm talking about (as usual), but do you think that stained concrete flooring might be just _too_ cold for a bedroom, study, etc., especially in PA? I'm in the same kind of climate; it's 18 degrees here right now and our concrete-floored basement is *cold... *I agree with Anna, though, of course, that grout in a basement can be hard to keep clean. I ruled out stained concrete for our new patio this past summer due to projected maintenance costs, but that was for the outdoors and you wouldn't have that to consider.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 3, 2012)

It's twenty degrees here, and our tile in upstairs is as cold as our basement concrete! Either way, you're going to need floor coverings or commit to socks/shoes year-round.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 4, 2012)

If you stain it, take your time, and do it right. Follow the directions. Use the time you are advised. Seal it, and seal it well. Mind the ingredients used in the process. Wear appropriate protection.

I know one person who has a stained floor that is quite nice. He grooved the cement after, and grouted it, and now it looks like an uber-expensive tile floor.
I know someone else who will probably tile or carpet his stained floor anyway, as an improvement. Some stains may contain heavy-metal content.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2012)

After Katrina, we found nice Mexican tile, installed to be quicker to have put in the house, and less expensive than stained concrete. your mileage may vary.


----------



## rookie (Jan 4, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> Tile generally has grout, which can be a pain to clean. Tile can be fragile/cracked. Stained concrete flooring would be my vote. They're all cold to the touch, and they're all labor-intensive, but I like the look of stained concrete. It also may look less dated years from now if you want to sell.



Agreed, we picked up a house with tile upstairs and in the stairs on the way to the basement...now mind you, I don't think professionals were hired to put in the tile, so now I can think 3 spots, where the tile has cracked. And to fix it with a seamless appearance...I doubt it will be possible.

My suggestion is concrete.....there are some cement finishers out there that can make your cement floor look like tile....Send pics when done...it would be fun to see what it looks like


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 4, 2012)

I see you live in PA. A lot of businesses around here (SC) put in stained cement floors, and I've seen some very nice looking floors that have been stained and sealed. They hold up forver and wash up easily. You might want to consider how consistant the temperatures are in your basement. People tend to go with concrete floors here, because they can put in a seam for expansion and contraction. With a tile floor, unless you have a grout that expands and contracts, you may run into problems with cracking. Also, when you lay tile on a concrete floor, you have to lay down leveling material first which drives up the cost.


----------

